# Please help...food aggression toward our cats!



## kaylesraven

Yesterday I bought Riley a new, stinky, edible nylabone, brought it home, made him sit for it, and then let him have it . Riley thought it was the greatest thing ever. He has a basket full of toys that he plays with regularly, but nothing he loves this much. Because the bone has such a strong beef odor, our cats came walking over to sniff it. When Abby got within 2 feet of Riley, he growled and air snapped at her. I scolded him, too the bone away, and ignored him for about 15 minutes. Then I called him back over, made him sit for it, gave it back, and sat down BESIDE him to watch and wait. When Booger headed toward him, and was 6 feet from Riley, I saw the aggression coming in Riley's eyes and Riley again growled and air snapped at Booger, who was still 5 feet away, with me right beside him! So I scolded him again, took the bone away for the rest of the day, put him in his crate for about 15 minutes, and then let him out without any attention, etc., then went on with our day.

Riley has been food aggressive to the cats during feedings, but not to this extent. I have been working with him, and now he barely and rarely grumbles if they walk by CLOSE to him. I watch him closely and correct him with a harsh no and a touch. Sometimes I will take the bowl away, make him sit, and put it back in front of him to make him wait for it again. He has never growled at me or been food or possession aggressive to me at all. I can pet him, stick my hands in his bowl while he is eating, take his foot, toy, or treats away, etc. So can my DH. He is fine with his other toys, chewies, etc. And he is good with the cats. They can rub on him, walk by him, etc with no problems or even hints of aggression from him. He occasionally tries to chase a few of them that tend to run when he is really frisky, but never in an aggressive way.

I am at a loss. I have never had a food or possession aggressive dog. I haven't found much on possession aggression toward cats. But this has to stop. I don't want to do the wrong thing to make the aggression worse, don't want him to bite one of our cats, and want to be able to give him yummy things like this bone occasionally with no worries and no such behavior. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it. We are attending training classes with the SDA and I will ask the trainer tonight as well.


----------



## BlackGSD

Scolding him for growling and "air snapping" at the cat is likely to make it worse. To the extent that he may stop growling and "air snapping" and go straight for a REAL bite. 

I would just keep the cats away from him when he is eating or has a "high value" treat.


----------



## Ewilliams

I find that "food aggresive" is often misused. That is just MHO. I agree with Tracy 100%. Several years ago I was new in rescue and I thought that I had a food aggressive dog. He was perfect in every way, but did not like another dog getting close while he chewed on a bone. I thought I could "fix" it and I ended up making it worse.

I know you have to be careful with the cats, so I would crate him when he has a wonderful, stinky bone. Or, if you are outside, put him on a lead and he can chew to his heart's content.

I've got 3 dogs and I treat them at the same time when giving bones. There is still posturing, raised lips, etc. Fortunately, they can usually work all this out on their own and I don't get involved. I just stay right there to make sure.

Good luck!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

What you have just taught the dog is that when the cat comes near while he has the bone and he growls - he loses the bone. Soon he will learn NOT to growl first and go right to the snapping and biting.

Please read and follow the instructions I have in this post:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=68798&page=1#Post68798


----------



## kaylesraven

Thanks for your advice! I am going to try Lauri's suggestion first and if all else fails, will isolate him with the yummy stuff....I just don't want to have to do that. DH is getting beef jerky as we speak. And I am







and







myself now for taking the bone away. ug.... Hopefully I didn't screw him up too much by taking it away....


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

> Originally Posted By: kaylesravenHopefully I didn't screw him up too much by taking it away....


Nah. I've had very food-protective dogs turn around using the technique I outlined in that post.

The key is to remember it may take some time and you don't want to push the dog.









He should soon learn that when the cat comes around while he's eating something (ANYthing) - VERY good things happen!


----------



## GunnerJones

Keep the cat away from his food for goodness sake, a cat get near my food while I'm trying to eat its a fur foot ball


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Bev - just checking to see how the training is going.

As for keeping the cat away from the food - that's just avoiding the problem, not solving it.


----------



## kaylesraven

Hi Lauri,
Thanks for checking! Sorry for the late reply. I have been busy and not on the board much lately. Riley is much improved with the food aggression. The dropped treats worked wonders. He only occasionally (ie once a week or so) will growl at a cat walking by, and typically, it is when I am unprepared to drop a treat before the growl . Just last night he was chomping on a much-loved hoof, and one of our cats walked right up and had a sniff, and Riley never blinked an eye, just kept chewing. Weeks ago that would never have happened!


----------



## 1sttimepupowner

> Originally Posted By: kaylesravenYesterday I bought Riley a new, stinky, edible nylabone, brought it home, made him sit for it, and then let him have it . Riley thought it was the greatest thing ever. He has a basket full of toys that he plays with regularly, but nothing he loves this much. Because the bone has such a strong beef odor, our cats came walking over to sniff it. When Abby got within 2 feet of Riley, he growled and air snapped at her. I scolded him, too the bone away, and ignored him for about 15 minutes. Then I called him back over, made him sit for it, gave it back, and sat down BESIDE him to watch and wait. When Booger headed toward him, and was 6 feet from Riley, I saw the aggression coming in Riley's eyes and Riley again growled and air snapped at Booger, who was still 5 feet away, with me right beside him! So I scolded him again, took the bone away for the rest of the day, put him in his crate for about 15 minutes, and then let him out without any attention, etc., then went on with our day.
> 
> Riley has been food aggressive to the cats during feedings, but not to this extent. I have been working with him, and now he barely and rarely grumbles if they walk by CLOSE to him. I watch him closely and correct him with a harsh no and a touch. Sometimes I will take the bowl away, make him sit, and put it back in front of him to make him wait for it again. He has never growled at me or been food or possession aggressive to me at all. I can pet him, stick my hands in his bowl while he is eating, take his foot, toy, or treats away, etc. So can my DH. He is fine with his other toys, chewies, etc. And he is good with the cats. They can rub on him, walk by him, etc with no problems or even hints of aggression from him. He occasionally tries to chase a few of them that tend to run when he is really frisky, but never in an aggressive way.
> 
> I am at a loss. I have never had a food or possession aggressive dog. I haven't found much on possession aggression toward cats. But this has to stop. I don't want to do the wrong thing to make the aggression worse, don't want him to bite one of our cats, and want to be able to give him yummy things like this bone occasionally with no worries and no such behavior. If anyone can help, I would greatly appreciate it. We are attending training classes with the SDA and I will ask the trainer tonight as well.


Is edible nylabone dangerous? After seeing how your dog loved it I wanted to get mine one but saw this website.

http://www.benderplace.com/allcreaturesgreatandsmall/product_alerts.htm

One of the cases:

I gave my Jack Russell Terrier a turkey and rice flavored bone by Nylabone it was labled Healthy Edibles. He broke off a hunk and it got lodged in his intestin. He began to vomit and could not keep food or water down. I got him inot the vet and he tried several things to help him.(at the time I didn't know he broke the piece off) I had to take my dog to a special clinic in Bedford Heights Ohio and they did a number of tests and they did surgery and found the hunk lodged in the intestine and were able to remove it successfully and thank goe my dog will recover. I had given him this brand only it was ham and cheese or just cheese flavor and they break up easily. The turkey and rice is a lot firmer and breaks into laarge pieces. I think there should be an alert on the package. Since this happened to my dog another dog owner in my condo complex also had the same bone get stuck in his dog an American Water Spaniel. a much larger dog than mine. thank you for listening.


----------



## johnrm

This happened with Zeus when he was younger, he was eating and the cat came by to see what he was eating and Zeus snapped at him. I immediatly told him no (the cat was still there he is not afraid of the dog at all) I went and grabbed a handful of turkey out of the frig and sat the two next to each other (about 2 feet apart) and one at a time gave them each some turkey (I always feed the cat first) Neither was allowed to bother the other when it was their turn. Since then anytime I give out treats they can be in the same room, they each get their treat and there is no problems. When I feed Zeus his meals he has to sit or be in a down position before I place his bowl down and only eats when he is givin the command. Him and the cat are the best of friends and will sit next to each other while we eat hoping for a scrap. Plus the cats always eat first.


----------



## kaylesraven

Some of the nylabones (and other chewies for that matter) we won't buy for our critters because of the possibility of an obstruction. This one was a super-duper-HUGE beef flavored edible, but I don't remember the exact labeling info. Riley was only able to chew off little bites (<1/4") of it at a time, and I watched him like a hawk everytime I let him chomp on it, and obviously didn't leave it with him all the time like some of his toys. I bought the largest one to keep him from being able to bite off any larger pieces, and when it was down to about 1/4 of the bone left, I threw it away. Broke his heart


----------



## Scubachick1

Lauri,

I am having the same problem with my 1 year old female bull terrier mix. I can take food or toy away from her, but she has snapped at my cat a couple times when he has come near her when she's eating or has a chew. Other times she could care less. I tried to follow the link to your website for instructions, but it just took me to another forum. I'd appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Chip18

I'm going to post my standard..."dog never chases the cat...ever links" because..hey that's what I do! :laugh:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/6614082-post4.html
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5062642-post32.html

But in this case it sounds like that is not the issue with either dog? Both posters sound like they have that issue solved and the dog and cat live in harmony together!

So really the issue is the cat or cats! This "situation" is also one I have noted with my GSD! I was going to address in another cat dog thread and in that one they had the "standard" dog chasing the cat deal!But I lost track off it and never got the chance to address it.

Rocky has uh "food/treat" issues with the cats! Only dog I have ever had in 15 years that "growls" when the cats get near him if he has a treat! 

At dinner when I heard the "growl"...I would say "Rocky" and then "Cat!" The cat would casually walk away!Rocky never advanced beyond the growl, the cats never pressed the issue! 

He used to growl if they walked near him when he was eating, he would stop eating and growl! It was the same deal! First "cat"...cat walks away...then "Rocky" Rocky goes back to eating!

I don't give him anything to chew on, if I'm not around and he gets tons of treats under my supervision! 

He's never actually "snapped" at a cat...that would be over the top for me! But this is a 'behaviour" the growl that "I" accept from him!If no "growl" then what...been 8 years of this so and "no" issues...so I'm good! 

And yep, if I sit there right next to him, I can give the cats and Rocky treats together! Four cats right in front of him, they eat there treats he eats his! And zero growling!

But "no" chew/bones if I'm not there! You have to know when to pick your battles!


----------



## Chip18

Lauri & The Gang said:


> What you have just taught the dog is that when the cat comes near while he has the bone and he growls - he loses the bone. Soon he will learn NOT to growl first and go right to the snapping and biting.
> 
> Please read and follow the instructions I have in this post:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=68798&page=1#Post68798


The link seems to be broken??


----------



## Jess.G.D

Lauri & The Gang said:


> What you have just taught the dog is that when the cat comes near while he has the bone and he growls - he loses the bone. Soon he will learn NOT to growl first and go right to the snapping and biting.
> 
> Please read and follow the instructions I have in this post:
> 
> German Shepherds Forum


I know this is an old post, and I'm not sure if this article is still available but I would love to read it. I can't figure out what to do with this link though...


----------



## dogma13

Looks like the link no longer exists


----------



## Kristin28

Lauri & The Gang said:


> What you have just taught the dog is that when the cat comes near while he has the bone and he growls - he loses the bone. Soon he will learn NOT to growl first and go right to the snapping and biting.
> 
> Please read and follow the instructions I have in this post:
> 
> German Shepherds Forum


Hi laur I'm having the same problem with my 4month old rescue. I tried to click your link but it doesn't take me to a specific post. Could you please tell me what to do? Hes only aggressive with the cats not us even if they just walk by while eating


----------



## WNGD

Kristin28 said:


> Hi laur I'm having the same problem with my 4month old rescue. I tried to click your link but it doesn't take me to a specific post. Could you please tell me what to do? Hes only aggressive with the cats not us even if they just walk by while eating


12 year old thread and Lauri hasn't been here in a year and half


----------

